
Ask HN: Mailbox alternatives for OS X? - cjbarber
I&#x27;m looking for exactly mailbox, without bugs.<p>I love the swipe to archive&#x2F;schedule. I use those features all the time.<p>Outlook on iOS is the perfect replacement. But what about OS X?<p>Prediction: Unless a startup comes out of nowhere and does this, MSFT will end up replacing Mailbox.app on OS X (hopefully!)
======
speg
I switched from Mailbox to Inbox a few months ago. Glad I did!

There is no desktop app, and the settings aren't as customizable but the
bundling feature makes up for that.

------
avitzurel
Right now I am using Airmail and I'm pretty happy about it. I have about 4
email accounts and it works well.

The shortcuts are Gmail compliant so you can use whatever you are used for
with motion/archive/delete and more.

I've used Postbox, MailPlane3, Mailbox, Mail and a lot of others, Airmail is
the best one so far.

------
_neil
This is a bummer. Despite how incredibly buggy Mailbox is on OS X, it was
still my favorite client since Sparrow. I might give Nylas[0] a try.

[0] [https://www.nylas.com/n1](https://www.nylas.com/n1)

~~~
cjbarber
The (current) lack of 'swipe to snooze' is unfortunate with Nylas. Looks great
otherwise though.

------
goralph
I've basically tried them all, and the latest Airmail client works the best
for me. It's fast, no lag in the animations, does what I want it to do, and
even looks decent.

------
sjs382
I use Airmail and I like it, though my usage doesn't require anything out of
the ordinary, beyond having different mailboxes for different accounts.

------
microman
I use Postbox but I'd be interested in hearing from anyone who has used both
Postbox and Airmail to see if they prefer one over the other?

------
cjbarber
This seems especially relevant now that Mailbox is officially being shut down
on Feb 26.

~~~
Nilef
That's why he asked...

------
tbrock
I still miss sparrow. It felt so much lighter weight than airmail on OSX.

------
kishansundar
Airmail 2

